# How much does Theraphosa stirmi “Burgundy goliath bird eater” cost?



## jtabuno (Aug 7, 2014)

So i found 4 Theraphosa stirmi “Burgundy goliath bird eater” for $50 each. Their all 4-5" and their also on sale. Regular price is $65.
~My question is how much does a Theraphosa stirmi “Burgundy goliath bird eater” cost if they are 4-5"? 
Last time i saw one that is $100+ and it was only 1-2". I still don't know if they are CB or WC he haven't replied to me.


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 7, 2014)

That's around wholesale cost, so I'd get some.  Stirmi is being still w/c and no doubt those are; captive bred would be more expensive.  Acclimation is easy: moist substrate, good ventilation, full water bowl at all times, and plenty of food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## titanT (Aug 7, 2014)

That sounds like a great price to me, but im in the uk, there selling stermi for £70 at the spidershop.co.uk, i want one when i get the room!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 7, 2014)

jtabuno said:


> So i found 4 Theraphosa stirmi “Burgundy goliath bird eater” for $50 each. Their all 4-5" and their also on sale. Regular price is $65.
> ~My question is how much does a Theraphosa stirmi “Burgundy goliath bird eater” cost if they are 4-5"?
> Last time i saw one that is $100+ and it was only 1-2". I still don't know if they are CB or WC he haven't replied to me.


From the ones I've seen, it looks like you're getting about 50% off "normal" pricing...great deal...like poec said, its wholesale pricing.  Good find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtabuno (Aug 7, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> That's around wholesale cost, so I'd get some.  Stirmi is being still w/c and no doubt those are; captive bred would be more expensive.  Acclimation is easy: moist substrate, good ventilation, full water bowl at all times, and plenty of food.


It's WC. Do you think its worth buying it?

---------- Post added 08-07-2014 at 10:47 AM ----------




cold blood said:


> From the ones I've seen, it looks like you're getting about 50% off "normal" pricing...great deal...like poec said, its wholesale pricing.  Good find.


It's WC. Do you think its worth buying it?


----------



## Greatwun (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd snatch some up at those prices


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 7, 2014)

jtabuno said:


> It's WC. Do you think its worth buying it?


Or you can pay several times as much for a CBB that size.  W/c Theraphosa adapt well to captivity with proper care, which is not hard to provide (see my post above).  Those spiders have already been caught and need a good home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## oooo35980 (Aug 8, 2014)

I picked up my confirmed female CB for 150.  If they are being sold as unsexed for 50 bucks at 4-5" I'd personally assume that the seller is trying to unload a bunch of males that are never going to sell if he labels them "male". That's just my mistrusting nature though, could be that they are harder to sex than I think, or the seller just doesn't feel like sexing them, could be a big operation just trying to sell as many as possible. Any number of things are possible, I just tend to assume the worst.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Aug 8, 2014)

Male tarantulas need love too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 8, 2014)

oooo35980 said:


> I'd personally assume that the seller is trying to unload a bunch of males that are never going to sell if he labels them "male". That's just my mistrusting nature though.


Most dealers aren't sexing what they sell; takes more time and they've usually got their hands full as it is with feeding, watering, packing, shipping, etc.  Molt sexing for them isn't really practical, and venting sexing isn't 100% accurate, and on the ones they'd get wrong, buyers could raise a stink online.  Not really worthwhile for them to do.  They're selling them, they want them out.  How many people want to transfer a bunch of Theraphosa into different containers to vent sex them (and then back in their regular containers), and risk getting hairs all over the place?  

Going thru life with a mistrusting nature and assuming the worst is no way to live.  There's a lot of good people out there that you're not seeing, which is a choice you're making.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ButterMan (Mar 20, 2022)

I found a sale that sells t stirmi for 100 cad I say that’s a good deal considering that I usually see them at 175 cad. Something else that caught my eye was a 80 cad t apophysis


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Mar 20, 2022)

WC is cheaper sure, but I'd much rather get a CB animal, even if it's more expensive. I got my female WC a few years ago when I was starting out and she's done very well, but if I knew then what I know now, I would've purchased a CB sling instead. I can totally understand why someone would want to pay less for a bigger specimen, but I also think it's SO important especially with what's been going on right now, to support sustainable practices and captive breeding. Up to you though. Depends on what you're comfortable with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 8 legged (Mar 20, 2022)

You have to decide that yourself.
I *never* buy wild caught. Finally, I demand that no more be caught (at least uncontrolled)! Accordingly, I would also do without at a price of 50 cents.

I would buy a Theraphosa as small as possible, because it's really cool to see them grow. First the size of a fingernail, a year later a whole palm of the hand!


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Mar 20, 2022)

Poec54 said:


> Most dealers aren't sexing what they sell; takes more time and they've usually got their hands full as it is with feeding, watering, packing, shipping, etc.  Molt sexing for them isn't really practical, and venting sexing isn't 100% accurate, and on the ones they'd get wrong, buyers could raise a stink online.  Not really worthwhile for them to do.  They're selling them, they want them out.  How many people want to transfer a bunch of Theraphosa into different containers to vent sex them (and then back in their regular containers), and risk getting hairs all over the place?
> 
> Going thru life with a mistrusting nature and assuming the worst is no way to live.  There's a lot of good people out there that you're not seeing, which is a choice you're making.


I agree with this for the most part. If you're paying extra for a confirmed female, though, just make sure you're getting it from a reputable source. A few of us (including myself) have been scammed before.


----------



## ButterMan (Mar 23, 2022)

I have a question about Theraphosa apophysis bl, what does bl mean? The t apophysis is 100 cad but t apophysis bl is 150 cad


----------



## 8 legged (Mar 24, 2022)

I think BODYLENGTH!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 24, 2022)

2014 prices aren't 2022 prices

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Delta1243 (Mar 24, 2022)

That’s a very good price, but if it’s wild caught I wouldn’t get it. I got my sling for 50 during a Fear Not Tarantulas Event, if your set on getting a stirmi I’d just wait and keep looking. Odds are, you can find a CB sling for close to that.


----------

